# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Echinaster brasiliensis

## Matias Gomes

Filo Echinodermata Classe Asteroidea 
Ordem Spinulosida 
Família Echinasteridae 
Gênero Echinaster 
Espécie Echinaster brasiliensis 
Nome vernáculo: Estrela-do-mar 
Alimentação: algas, necrofaga, esponjas.

----------

